# merge some forums?



## Zhorken (Jan 18, 2011)

The index takes up nearly three pages on my screen, only counting the part actually listing all the different boards, and that's with five hidden.  It's kind of annoying to have to flit through so many different forums to see the two or three threads each that have actually been updated since I last looked.

As I write this thread, there are eight threads in the main Artwork forum that have seen activity in the past month, six in Art Request Shops, and four in the Artists' Lounge; I also see threads not posted in since 2009 on the Artists' Lounge front page.  If I'm looking for art threads, chances are I'd be interested in any updated threads in any of those forums, and eighteen total updated threads _in a month_ isn't nearly so much activity that having them split into three makes them easier to browse.

Pokémon Video Games and its subforums have nineteen threads between them posted in in the last month, and a lot of people happily post threads in the main forum that technically belong in one of the subforums.  And the forums blur together, too; I see a thread discussing HG/SS in Upcoming Games that was still seeing activity in October, half a year after their English release.

Forum Help sees very little activity; it could be merged into Forum Discussion.  The #tcod how-to thread* and "THIS POST BREAKS THE RULES WHAT DO I DO" probably make more sense there anyway, and most or all of the rest of the sticky threads in Forum Help probably don't need to be stickied any more.  Or maybe we could just have one forum for TCoD meta threads—Site Discussion has had 26 threads since vB was reinstalled years ago.

It'd go well at the top with all the stuff currently under the "Important" header; that header could be renamed "The Cave of Dragonflies" (which is the current section header for Site/Forum Discussion) and the general meta-discussion forum could also be "The Cave of Dragonflies", or "The Cave of Dragonflies Meta", or whatever.  Introductions could be there, too, though I think that would be better off replaced with a single thread (or maybe removed entirely) since a lot of it is copied-and-pasted welcomes or otherwise kinda spammy.

Yes?  No?  Any other suggestions?  I could probably think of others, but I've been at this post for a while and my attention span is fading.

* Actually I'd rather make a new #tcod how-to thread.  I don't like that that thread has a bunch of years-old stupid bickering in it.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me!  \o/  Though Midnight and I still want a Safari Zone roleplaying subforum.  ... Even if the whole 'running Safari Zone' thing's not happening too much at the moment.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah I don't mind all the games; there's nothing to merge them with and they're easy to hide if I don't care.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah.  ... But I mean if Bachuru ends up _merging_ forums she should also get around to making that subforum.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 18, 2011)

What exactly was the reasoning behind separating request threads out from the regular art/spriting threads again?


----------



## surskitty (Jan 18, 2011)

Probably that the request threads tend to get around 500% more attention than non-request threads.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 18, 2011)

enekoiru said:


> Probably that the request threads tend to get around 500% more attention than non-request threads.


Mostly this.

Way back when, most request threads were pretty crappy and/or generic and it pissed people off that all the good threads were ignored because the request threads were always at the top.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha, I can believe that, but I'm not sure that'd happen anymore—I can't really see why mixing the six active request threads with the eight others would end up drowning out the others when people are already paying attention to both when they have to go out of their way to do so, and fourteen threads still easily fit on one page.

EDIT: Plus the request threads I see now don't look trashy, or nearly so generic.


----------

